
Google reforms 'I'm Feeling Lucky' button, lets you savor other emotions - zio99
http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/24/google-feeling-lucky-button/
======
ojiikun
If you click on the whiz-bang new button, it just takes you to yet another sad
plea to sign up for G+:

<http://agoogleaday.com/#date=2012-04-13>

